# t20 shindaiwa trimmer



## blackchevy3de (Sep 17, 2013)

can someone help me with this timmer im wanting to know the right way to start it . it has the primer in the fuel line and a tickler lever ,please help thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Depress the tickler valve lever, squeeze the primer bulb repeatedly until fuel trickles out the nipple/hose at the carburetor. Release the tickler valve, apply choke, turn on ignition and pull starter rope. If your unit has the plastic Walbro carburetor then push the black button down for about a second as this saturates a wick with fuel, then turn on ignition and pull the rope to start.


----------

